

Why You Are Stuck In Your Career - jsonmez
http://devcareerboost.com/why-you-are-stuck-in-your-career/

======
antocv
"This isnt a scam"

Oh rly. Prehaps you should have said so in the beginning of the text. But nice
work. You got me this time, to read your advertisement.

~~~
ufukbay
I'm in the same boat like you and was pretty disappointed to see that it's
basicly nothing but an ad. It makes you think more than twice before paying
75$. Even though it's clear that this is a pre-order, it looks weird that you
pay for a pdf with a single page.

~~~
mercer
Agreed. I'd be much more accepting of this approach if he mentioned his book
at the beginning. I would've still read the whole thing.

------
leknarf
There's definitely a glass ceiling on developer salaries that tends to cap
developer salaries at around 150k. That's problematic for the profession,
given how early someone can max out his earnings early in his career. A
proficient developer with 5 years development experience can earn 125k fairly
easily, which is around 80% of the apparent industry max. So there's not much
incentive to improve one's craft beyond the minimum in a salaried track.

Most devs I know who've broken above 150k fall into one of two categories:
startup founders or freelancers. That clearly resonates with the "break from
the pack" pitch in the article. The founder path is difficult and risky, but
fairly understood at this point (no one is surprised if a successful startup
pays their founders well).

Conversely, A lot of people are surprised by how much a successful freelancer
can earn. There's still an industry misconception that the skilled people must
prefer salaried work and that contractors are somehow in a second tier. But
150k is a fairly easy goal to hit for a new freelancer. Someone billing at
125/hr for 1,200 hours will reach that in pre-tax dollars.

That's only assuming a 60% utilization rate (there are around 2,000 total
billable hours in a year). Booking a few more hours or slightly increasing the
rate lets freelancers dramatically exceed their in-house peers. Most
experienced freelancers I know are earning around 2-4x what they earned as a
salaried employee.

------
caisah
I was hoping to read something relevant. Instead I got a promotional article
with some generic rants.

------
robinhoode
Part of the issue with posts like these is that they don't mention specific
numbers or events, just make general statements like:

> Since then, I’ve been hired for dream projects at my own price.

------
toolslive
A possible reason is the inverse Peter effect. Some people cannot get promoted
as there is no one to fill the gap they leave behind.

